
Victim Who Died in Tesla Crash Had Complained About Auto-Pilot - Doubleguitars
http://abc7news.com/automotive/i-team-exclusive-victim-who-died-in-tesla-crash-had-complained-about-auto-pilot/3275600/
======
DrScump

      7-10 times the car would swivel toward that same exact barrier during auto-pilot
    

I think I would have stopped using autopilot during that particular stretch
after the second such event.

~~~
Piskvorrr
Indeed. Intellectual curiosity?

~~~
DrScump
Well, I like diagnosing and isolating problems like that, too... but I'm not
risking my life over somebody else's suspect code.

When I have a choice, anyway.

